# How long does an Altima last.



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greeting-
I have a simple question. About how many miles or years should you get out of an 1996 GXE Altima before it dies. I have 176,000 miles. The car okay, I have had a few hiccupes in 2004. Bad distributor, air intake manifold gasket and now I need a new CV joint as I was told. The body is in pretty decent shape, not mentioning the slight rust and ding and dents from shopping parking lots. I just bought a 2003 Altim, it runs like a peach. I am hoping to get as much life out of this car as possible. I am not a mechanic, a mechanical engineer though, So to avoid the exspensive labour cost I have started to fix somethings myself.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Greeting-
> I have a simple question. About how many miles or years should you get out of an 1996 GXE Altima before it dies. I have 176,000 miles. The car okay, I have had a few hiccupes in 2004. Bad distributor, air intake manifold gasket and now I need a new CV joint as I was told. The body is in pretty decent shape, not mentioning the slight rust and ding and dents from shopping parking lots. I just bought a 2003 Altim, it runs like a peach. I am hoping to get as much life out of this car as possible. I am not a mechanic, a mechanical engineer though, So to avoid the exspensive labour cost I have started to fix somethings myself.



Almost any car, if well taken care of an not abused (especially a Toyota, Honda, or newer Nissan) could last up to 500,000 miles. Of course you are going to be replacing the usual suspects, water pumps, alternator/battery, brakes, exhaust, etc.....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Your Altima may have a few things wrong but very few 9-10 year old cars wouldn't. I would think your car could go another 50-75k without too much trouble. I recommend getting a Haynes manual or the 96 Altima service manual.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Any suggestion on where I can get a copy of the service manuals? I contacted a dealer... $200.00 for used. I found the PDF version of the SENTRA service manual in this forum. On the other hand, what are the signs the water pump is starting to fail? This is the orgianl pump with 176k on it. So as a prevented maint. should I just replace it?



KA24Tech said:


> Your Altima may have a few things wrong but very few 9-10 year old cars wouldn't. I would think your car could go another 50-75k without too much trouble. I recommend getting a Haynes manual or the 96 Altima service manual.
> 
> Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Your Altima may have a few things wrong but very few 9-10 year old cars wouldn't. I would think your car could go another 50-75k without too much trouble. I recommend getting a Haynes manual or the 96 Altima service manual.
> 
> Troy



IS the serice manual for a 1997 altima gxe similar to the 1996? I found them free online


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im not sure what your location is, but do you have an autozone nearby? you can even get one online for 16.99 
if this link doesnt time out, ive done the work for you
http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB...R+PARTS+LOOK+UP|~MANUAL+-+VEHICLE+MAINTENANCE


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 96 and 97 Altimas are essentially unchanged so the manual work.
The water pump will usually show crusty residue on the weep hole which is under the pump housing. The residue is coolant leaking out past the shaft seal.

Troy


----------



## 95Alty200K (Dec 15, 2004)

I saw this link on altimas.net 

428K miles on ebay altima
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4518241743&category=6399


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Mine has 225,000 but it keeps going bad...I'm thinking about ditching it.


----------



## st3v3-0 gore (Jan 23, 2005)

*wut up*

yea my 1997 altima is just at 94,000 and i just had to replace my cv joint and the manifold gasket is messed up and thats about it.. they are pretty good cars...


----------

